# Steam Bibliothek mit Freund teilen



## Kusarr (11. September 2014)

hallo Leute,

gestern kam mein Kumpel vorbei mit seim Lappi, damit ich meine Biblio mit seim Account teilen kann ... habs aber sowas von nich hinbekommen! 

Das is sowas von kompliziert gemacht!

Bin bei seim Lappi mit meinem Account in Steam rein und hab das Gerät autorisiert. dann is er wieder rein, aber da waren nur seine Spiele ... meine wurden nich angezeigt


----------



## BloodyAngel (11. September 2014)

unten hast du ein FAQ

Steam Family Sharing

Prinzipiell musst du in den Steam Settings im Reiter Family / Familie die ganze Sache einstellen.

Dort autorisierst du Accounts / Computer für den Family View Modus und entsprechenden Zugriff.
Ist eigentlich alles selbsterklärend schau es Dir mal in Ruhe an.
Funktioniert erfahrungsgemäß auch super


----------

